
Potential Covid-19 vaccine has re-energized anti-vaccination groups: experts - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/whitecoat/covid-19-vaccine-public-health-1.5627376
======
event-horizon
I think its the fact of a potentially rushed testing phase that provides the
most fuel for angst in this situation. That one could snag more than just the
usual anti-vaccer types.

I consider myself pretty rational but would want to be fully informed about
the risks of a shorter testing phase etc.

------
giardini
The use of the term "experts" almost guarantees that the article (and the
effort) is shite. The mention of anti-vaxxers moves it into the trashbin.

